# Excel Tabelle mit Webabfragen (LoginWebseite) und Auswertung der Daten



## MetzelXiC (14. Mai 2002)

2 Fragen :

Also ich will ne Excel Tabelle erstellen , die mit Webabfragen arbeitet !

Problem 1 : Bei der Seite wo ich abfragen will muss ich mich zuerst einloggen - wie mach ich das .

PRoblem 2 : Kann ich die Daten dann irgendwie auswerten .

Hab da z.B. :

22.04.2002 13:23 Computer> Spieler Kahn wechselt für 3.200.000 Euro von Blabla zu Metzel 

Davon möcht ich halt die beiden Spieler und die Summe erfassen.
Geht das irgendwie :/

thx schonma im Voraus

mfg


----------



## Deemax (14. Mai 2002)

Also da hast du ja großes vor besonders wenn du keine Ahnung hast.

Erstmal ist es etwas ungewöhnlich eine Excel-Tabelle als Datenbank zu nehmen. Access oder ähnliches wäre besser. Damit du Excel-T. nutzen kannst brauchst du erstmal die DB-Treiber-Unterstützung für Excel. Erkundige dich erstmal ob dein Provider diese überhaupt anbietet.

Der Rest ist auch nicht gerade leicht aber es gibt genügend Skripte auf die man aufbauen kann.


----------



## MetzelXiC (14. Mai 2002)

Ich hab blos nach nem einfachen Weg gefragt.
Aber wenn das eh net einfach geht dann prog ich mir einfach was dazu -

Außerdem hab ich nie erwähnt dass ich Excel als Datenbank hernehmen will , ich hab gesagt ich will die Daten auswerten 
Und das würd auch ein einfaches VB-Plugin erledigen :O


jo keine Ahnung - ABER davon sehr viel


----------

